# Help! How to save sweaty wedding favors?! :(



## C_Rose (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi, I hope you guys can help me!!

One of my closest friends is getting married this Monday, I am making her wedding favors, 200 soap hearts. I was about half way through but now quite a few hearts got glycerin sweat on them! 

I've been playing around with a MP soap making hobby for the past year and this hasn't happened to me, I usually wrap the soaps in Saran Wrap but find that for soaps so small it leaves some marks afterward so I didn't use any Saran Wrap this time. 

Is there any way for me to save the soaps that were ruined? Can I remelt and pour them or will they be even sweatier now because the "damage is done"?

The other part of this is I don't have enough base to make extra!  And there is no time before the wedding to buy more, I don't live in the states and can't come by the soap base here.. I am using crafters choice base.

Please help!! Some pictures of my successful attempt attached, note they are already packaged maybe this was part of the problem? I am storing them in closed plastic containers but live in a hot and semi humid climate.

The colors are her wedding colors.

Thank you so much!!


----------



## IrishLass (Sep 17, 2015)

Hi C_Rose!

This is just me going off of my own experiences with re-melting MP, but I would have no qualms about re-melting them. I'd do it in a heartbeat. 

I would definitely wrap them in saran wrap, or provide some other kind of impermeable protection for them, though. With all that glycerin in them, they need that layer of protection to keep from drawing moisture from the air to themselves.


IrishLass


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 17, 2015)

C_Rose said:


> I am storing them in closed plastic containers but live in a hot and semi humid climate.
> View attachment 16600



Unfortunately, since you live in a hot, humid climate (much like I do in Florida (US)), you are going to have to wrap them. You cant get around that. It should not leave marks on the soap if wrapped with regular cling wrap and should still look very nice. 

You can re-melt the ones with glycerin sweat on them OR you can simply wipe it off if it hasn't caused any defects/imperfections.

If you REALLY don't want to wrap them, here are some suggestions of things that may help but are not guarrenteed to stop the soap from sweating.

1. get a de-humidifier (electric, container or a large collection of silica beads)

2. If you cant get a de-humidifier, try using a fan on the soaps to keep a continuous air flow.

 This can work in conjunction with the dehumidifier if its on the same closed space as it. For example, if you store the soaps in the closet with a closed door, get a dehumidifier and a fan going in that closed space.

3. These will only work in-doors and you will probably get some sweat to form during the wedding even if its inside as you probably cant have a dehumidifier/fans going.

If the wedding is outside, you will have no choice but to wrap them. They will sweat into puddles.


----------



## C_Rose (Sep 17, 2015)

Ok thanks so much!! I am so relieved I can remelt them, I was afraid that wouldn't work.

I think the reason I found marks in the past is that the heat makes the soap melt a little into the clear wrap which has wrinkles I can never get it completely smooth without wrinkles. Don't want wrinkly soap for the guests! 

I am also turning the air conditioner on though it's not that hot but it keeps it cool and dry. Maybe I'll leave the air conditioner on for 4 days 

Going to also wrap a couple tonight to see how they fare. Maybe the wrapping won't leave marks with the air conditioner on. 

Do you think it's nice to get wedding favors wrapped in plastic kitchen wrap?

Thanks so much for your knowledgable help! 

Oh, one last thing the wedding is in the evening it should be around 70 F in the evening and 80 in the day. Is that too hot?


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 17, 2015)

Thats not too hot but, is it outside? 

Air conditioner will definitely help!

And no, I don't think it looks bad if they are wrapped in kitchen wrap. There is no need to heat it though. Just pull it taut and that should be enough. Something that might give it the extra "oomph" is if instead of taping the back with regular tape, you get small circular stickers and stamp them with the bride and grooms initials. That will make it look professional and also intentional.

I love the organza bag. Very cute!

Like these but little circles:


----------



## C_Rose (Sep 17, 2015)

What an adorable idea, I love that!! Will definitely do that if I am able to find a way to print 200 of them by the weekend.

Thanks heaps! 

Oh, and I'm not sure but I think that yes the reception is outside.
Thanks for the compliment regarding the bags  I wanted it to look professional and I find organza bags always make things look special.


----------



## galaxyMLP (Sep 17, 2015)

Glad it helps! You can physically stamp them instead of printing them if you can find small letter stamps. It will be less expensive that way!


----------



## C_Rose (Sep 22, 2015)

Thanks guys for the help! The wedding was yesterday and the soaps were a hit! 

There wasn't time to wrap all the soaps in plastic and they all were fine and not sweaty but I liked your idea galaxy, so I designed these little cards we printed and added to the bags. The cards detailed the bride and groom's names, date of the wedding and a couple of cute in love cats (they love cats).


----------



## McGraysoldtowngifts (Dec 2, 2015)

I like the design cool idea 


  Todd


----------

